# Papercraft Project



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

EEEEP! Ok, so I totally love papercraft... where you cut out and assemble something awesome from a paper print out. 

Just noticed this one, had to share!










http://cp.c-ij.com/en/contents/3157/four-toed-hedgehog/index.html
Click the download for letter size paper.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Too cool! Very good idea for a rainy day. Just don't put it in the hedgie cage. It would get covered in poo!!! LOL


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow way too cool, I wish I had some crafting ability... I always seem to end up so frustrated whenever I attempt stuff like this hahah! Post pics if you plan on making one.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

They also have this one on the HHC home page (fun stuff link).

http://www.yamaha-motor.co.jp/global/entertainment/papercraft/animal-global/hedgehog/index.html

I've been doing the hedgehog puzzles on this page too.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

My daughter made this paper hedgehog for me....... it is adorable and went right in with the rest of my hedgehog collection!!!

Kathy


----------

